# Elgin kickstand...original?



## scrubbinrims (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi,
Could someone help me identify this unique kickstand?
sale-bppsn-2038042287@craigslist.org


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 2, 2010)

Used the response email, not the link, ooops!
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/2038042287.html


----------



## slick (Nov 4, 2010)

You got me good on that one! Couldn't figure how you saw the kickstand with the rear of the bike cut off in the pictures? Had to look a few times and totally over looked the obvious! Very funny!


----------

